# Skin issues for Little Kane



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

:hammer:

Alright gang - here is the deal.

Kane is just over 8 weeks old. About a week ago we noticed a small bump on his back. It is on the skin and not on the underlying bone or tissue.

Called the Vet - they said it could wait til his next shot appointment BUT it started to get worse. Yesterday morning it looked as if he'd scratched it raw.

He HAS NOT paid the mark any attention at all. No scratching.

At the vet we noticed that he also had a few small bumps on the inside of his ears. Other than that he is in great health. 9lbs 8oz. 
We went to the Vet and she put him on

Clavamox 62.5 mg 
Give 1 tablet by mouth twice daily until finished. 
1 Weeks worth (14 pills).

He his being fed TOTW Sierra Mountain this is the lamb formula. 1 1/3 cups a day.
I have been feeding him two different treats. Some organic Sammy's Treats and these Gooberlicious things I purchased some time ago.

As a precaution I have thrown away both of the treats.

I now have EVO chicken / turkey grain free treats, but have not given him any and will not for a few days.

He is on day 2 of his treatment (3 pills total - we gave Kane 1 last night).

The ears seem to have cleared up some. Hard to say about the spot on his back. It is small, about the size of a dime.

Here are a few pictures. Let me know what you guys think.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

Those are the same spots Kane had this summer! They came up, looked like a picked at zit with his fur falling out, but he didn't even notice them or scratch them or anything. I talked with my vet and she suggested allergies, whether to food or environmental ones, we aren't sure yet.

I took him off the food I was feeding him and put him on TOTW and they got better, but didn't go away completely. But as soon as it got colder, they disappeared. Like, overnight. Talked with my vet again and she said to wait until it starts getting warm again next summer. If they come back, then she wants to see him in to get tested for environmental allergies and we'll go from there.

I'm not sure where you live, if it's still reasonably warm there or not (Kane's went away once the temp was consistently under 50 degrees F), but that might be something to bring up to your vet.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

k8nkane said:


> Those are the same spots Kane had this summer! They came up, looked like a picked at zit with his fur falling out, but he didn't even notice them or scratch them or anything. I talked with my vet and she suggested allergies, whether to food or environmental ones, we aren't sure yet.
> 
> I took him off the food I was feeding him and put him on TOTW and they got better, but didn't go away completely. But as soon as it got colder, they disappeared. Like, overnight. Talked with my vet again and she said to wait until it starts getting warm again next summer. If they come back, then she wants to see him in to get tested for environmental allergies and we'll go from there.
> 
> I'm not sure where you live, if it's still reasonably warm there or not (Kane's went away once the temp was consistently under 50 degrees F), but that might be something to bring up to your vet.


Maybe its a Kane thing. It certainly sounds like the same sort of issue. His looked like a small zit at the start too. Then hair fell out of the area.

I live in the Washington DC area (just added to my info) - its been very cold here lately and just about his entire life hah.

Hopefully it will clear up after a few more days with his medicine or maybe was contributed to those treats. He wasn't getting all that many, although i'm not sure how many would cause the reaction. Maybe a small amount of it was something in there.

I might try switching him to Primal Raw or Orijen Evo Red Puppy if it continues to get worse. We've washed his collars and jackets.

If they haven't cleared up by the end of the antibiotic duration we'll be going back to the vet.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

lol new puppy owners are so cute and worried about every little bump!
It does not look like allergies or it would be more wide spread not just a bump or two. His ears look fine, sometimes they just get a bump or two and if it is small and does not bother them it will go away. It could be a million reasons why he got a bump and most you do not need to worry about. The one on his back looks like a bite or maybe an infected hair that swelled up, either way it does not look bad or anything I would worry about. Just let it heal up and it should go away.

If it was a reaction to food his ears would be red and raw or break out in hives all over the body. Or he would have one area he chews and makes bloody.

Honestly as a person who currently owns 16 APBT's (I also was a vet tech for years) I would not worry about those bumps and they should go away in no time. I can probably find a little bump on most my dogs that came from some where but it does not mean they have any skin or allergy issues.


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

looks like a bug bite or maybe a cut that was made worse from over-scratching. the redness or bumps inside the ears might be allergies based on my experience with bella. when she was younger she was getting redness in her ears and on her belly, along with thinning hair around her ears. she was eating kirkland lamb and rice at the time. her vet figured it was an allergy to the lamb and i switched her to blue's chicken and brown rice. the redness stopped and her hair filled in.  another person i ran into also told me that dogs are more prone to lamb allergies and it is usually safer to feed the other meats. i'm not an expert though, this is just from my experience.


----------



## JayHawk (Apr 4, 2010)

Looks like a bad reaction to being forced to wear a Redskins collar


----------



## geo fishtown (Dec 11, 2010)

My dog gets what looks like that.when ever I crated her I thought it was a reaction to the detergent I washed her blankets in cause she got them on the side she slept on.I did away with her crate 3 months ago and have not seen them since.when she did get them they didn't bother her either and cleared up in a couple days.


----------



## NateDieselF4i (Sep 14, 2010)

performanceknls said:


> lol new puppy owners are so cute and worried about every little bump!
> It does not look like allergies or it would be more wide spread not just a bump or two. His ears look fine, sometimes they just get a bump or two and if it is small and does not bother them it will go away. It could be a million reasons why he got a bump and most you do not need to worry about. The one on his back looks like a bite or maybe an infected hair that swelled up, either way it does not look bad or anything I would worry about. Just let it heal up and it should go away.
> 
> If it was a reaction to food his ears would be red and raw or break out in hives all over the body. Or he would have one area he chews and makes bloody.
> ...


Well I certainly hope you are right! Thanks for the input.



mcmlxxxvii said:


> looks like a bug bite or maybe a cut that was made worse from over-scratching. the redness or bumps inside the ears might be allergies based on my experience with bella. when she was younger she was getting redness in her ears and on her belly, along with thinning hair around her ears. she was eating kirkland lamb and rice at the time. her vet figured it was an allergy to the lamb and i switched her to blue's chicken and brown rice. the redness stopped and her hair filled in.  another person i ran into also told me that dogs are more prone to lamb allergies and it is usually safer to feed the other meats. i'm not an expert though, this is just from my experience.


Well as I said he never scratched it when he was in my view, so it would have only been while I was sleeping and he was in his crate.

And boy I hadn't heard anything like that about lamb. Wish I'd gone with the Bison formula now. Like I said though if it isn't cleared up by the end of the week i'll be switching his food just to give it a shot.



JayHawk said:


> Looks like a bad reaction to being forced to wear a Redskins collar


That clearly isn't it. You should check out the picture I just posted up of Kane in the picture section if you think the collar is bad!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

yeah, i tried the lamb because i heard it was hypo-allergenic. turns out my dog didn't take to it well and the vet said it's actually really common for dogs to be allergic to the lamb. who knows.


----------



## k8nkane (Jul 9, 2010)

mcmlxxxvii said:


> yeah, i tried the lamb because i heard it was hypo-allergenic. turns out my dog didn't take to it well and the vet said it's actually really common for dogs to be allergic to the lamb. who knows.


Lol, my vet said it was really common for dogs to be allergic to chicken! Who knows?!


----------

